
Jonathan Ive design interview quotes - stretchwithme
http://www.devdaily.com/design/jonathan-ive-ives-design-interview-quotes-apple
======
dave1619
My favorite quote from him, "One of the hallmarks of the team is this sense of
looking to be wrong. It's the inquisitiveness, and sense of exploration. It's
about being excited to be wrong, because then you've discovered something
new."

------
Confusion
I admit the title is descriptive enough, but, well, that was pretty low in
content. Twelve random quotes, many of which are just restatements of the same
sane design principles many others would list.

~~~
shaggyfrog
More like a list of sentence fragments. I was hoping for something to add to
my sig list.

~~~
stuhacking
Isn't it poignant though? These were quotes with all the cruft removed to
reveal the heart of the message. It was minimalist in an almost Ive-esque
manner.

------
stretchwithme
One of the geniuses behind Apple's products. I read its rumored he may be
leaving Apple for his native England.

~~~
iamclovin
Yeah, I would argue him leaving would be a bigger loss to Apple than Steve
Jobs retiring.

